# Only in Texas..............



## ibglowin (Mar 21, 2010)

This place is located in Schulenberg, TX, on IH 10. About halfway between Houston and San Antonio.







One stop shopping for your booze and bullets.......





Plus a drive through.......... No need to even get out of your car......


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats great!!!!!!!!


----------



## vcasey (Mar 21, 2010)

And its even got a drive thru!


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 21, 2010)

cool.......and there are more pick ups sold in Texas than in the entire rest of the country combined


----------



## Waldo (Mar 21, 2010)

"I'll have a 12 pack of Bud light and a 44 magnum please"


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

Ill have a 45 and I do mean a Colt 45. Since that is both a beer and a gun I wonder which one they will hand you 1st!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 21, 2010)

vcasey said:


> And its even got a drive thru!



Now that's service


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 21, 2010)

What kind of magnum was that you wanted, Waldo?


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 21, 2010)

That is a sweet picture (of a perfect store). haha


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, they do have two doors. One is for booze, the other is for guns. That way when you enter they know which one you are after, so Wade be sure you go in the right door- or is that left- to get whichever 45 you want.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 21, 2010)

That's perfect!!! I love it!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

appleman said:


> Hey, they do have two doors. One is for booze, the other is for guns. That way when you enter they know which one you are after, so Wade be sure you go in the right door- or is that left- to get whichever 45 you want.



Rich, I guess Ill have to walk right down the middle!


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 21, 2010)

They need some of those stores up here lol


----------



## scotty (Mar 22, 2010)

Why cant we buy guns in wyn dixie??? i guess florida lags in the gun area.


----------



## Scott B (Mar 22, 2010)

Even the NUNS are packen!!!!


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 22, 2010)

I love it. One stop shopping. The only thing missing is a BBQ stand. Yall gotta love Texas.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 22, 2010)

nursejohn said:


> I love it. One stop shopping. The only thing missing is a BBQ stand. Yall gotta love Texas.



That is probably in the back.


----------



## Darryl (Mar 23, 2010)

That is great!!!!! I bet you have to check your knife at the door!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, they check it to make sure it is big and sharp!


----------



## Comet in TX (Mar 28, 2010)

My husband and I (being transplants) always used to joke: only in TX can you have an open beer in the front seat and have a loaded weapon, and not get arrested. It was all legal when we moved here!


----------



## Darryl (Mar 28, 2010)

Guys... I have been in TX all of my life... I'm from a small town in west TX(Crane 3000 people)... I went to hight school in the 70's... with a shotgun and rifle in the gun rack in the pickup window... AND you did not lock it... you didn't have to!!!!



Man do I miss that!!!!!!


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 29, 2010)

Darryl, I know what you mean. We live out in the country. Our nearest neighbor is a half mile away. A couple of years ago, the wife and I were in Dallas looking a new cars. Every one that we looked at had a factory alarm system already installed on it. When I explained to the sales guy that I didn't need all of that, he asked why I wouldn't want it. I explained that I didn't want to pay for something I didn't need. I explained to him that where I lived, everyone has a Remington alarm system. If you get caught stealing, someone may use their Remington on you! It is called Remington Rehab, works every time




.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't get it. Is this not normal?


----------



## Darryl (Mar 29, 2010)

nursejohn said:


> Darryl, I know what you mean. We live out in the country. Our nearest neighbor is a half mile away. A couple of years ago, the wife and I were in Dallas looking a new cars. Every one that we looked at had a factory alarm system already installed on it. When I explained to the sales guy that I didn't need all of that, he asked why I wouldn't want it. I explained that I didn't want to pay for something I didn't need. I explained to him that where I lived, everyone has a Remington alarm system. If you get caught stealing, someone may use their Remington on you! It is called Remington Rehab, works every time
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm with ya!!!!! I have a beware of Colt sign in my back yard...


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 30, 2010)

I live in Dallas now, but grew up in small-town Kansas. We never locked the house or car, and usually left the keys in the car. Some changes in society have been for the better, but that aspect of life isn't one of them. My neighbor, Mrs Smith, has a German shepherd named Wesson. We joke about her house being guarded by Smith &amp; Wesson.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2010)

That place is called Double Shot. I've been there before. Last time I went to San Antonio my Brother in Law (a Texan) took me there. They had not been open long and didn't have a huge selection of anything. Speaking of drive through's, I am trying to remember which town in Texas that had a true drive through meaning you drove your vehicle through the store and the clerk walked around and picked up your stuff and brought it to your car window. It was like a barn that you just drove into. I can't remember if it was around Houston or up between Houston and Dallas where my Wife's aunt lives. This was like 10 years ago we went through this place.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2010)

I lived in Houston from 1981 to 1986 before heading up to the high country. I remember that place like it was yesterday. I found a snap of it just now. Looks like it is called the "Beverage Barn". There is probably a number of them around still.......


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I lived in Houston from 1981 to 1986 before heading up to the high country. I remember that place like it was yesterday. I found a snap of it just now. Looks like it is called the "Beverage Barn". There is probably a number of them around still.......



That's it! Looked just like that. You say they are/were a chain?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2010)

Small (local) chain with several stores in the Houston area.

Only in Texas......


----------



## robie (Apr 1, 2010)

I was raised in Texas, but haven't lived there for many years. I really do miss it. I am sure some of you don't understand why I would say that, but it really is a special place (IMO).

As an adult, for awhile I lived in both Houston and Dallas... give me Dallas!!!


----------



## Bartman (Apr 2, 2010)

Dallas is the best!

I have seen many come and go, so I don't rmember where one is right now, but there are a number of "Beer Barns" around Dallas/Fort Worth. Most of those shops are essentially a drive-thru convenience store - I have seen folks get two twelve-packs, a gallon of milk, and some candy handed to them as I waited at the stop light at the corner.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2010)

You to Rich?

I was born and raised in San Antonio. Still have lots of family there. Nice place to visit but me and humidity just don't get along and haven't since I was a youngster........ 

It's a nice place to visit (but I sure) don't want to live there anymore!







DancerMan said:


> I was raised in Texas, but haven't lived there for many years.


----------



## robie (Apr 2, 2010)

I was raised in the panhandle - Amarillo. I would not want to move back there, but I could sure live in Big D. (Could it have anything to do with the fact that my daughter, her husband, and my gorgeous, 3-year old grand daughter live there?



)

Family aside, there is just something special about Texas and about Dallas. Everything there just seems to be "going places"; moving forward... I can't put my finger on it exactly.


----------

